# Selling 2005 Outback 25Rss Trailer - Vancouver, Wa - $8000



## The Glasgows (Nov 24, 2008)

*Selling 2005 Outback (Keystone) 25RSS Trailer - $8000 - Vancouver, Washington*

Changes in life are causing us to sell our Outback trailer. We are the second owners and have owned it since March of 2008. We've taken it on 3-5 trips each year. The trailer is in real good shape inside and outside with the exception of some of the decals deteriorating (I'm giving it a good bath this week also). All the original manuals and paper work are with the trailer. The trailer includes a Reese anti-sway/load distribution hitch setup. I'm firm at $8000 - I've lowered the price several thousand versus equivalent advertised models to move it fast - I'm not allowed to start any new projects until the trailer is gone!

Please contact me at *[email protected]* if you'd like more info or to schedule a viewing

Pictures are located at: http://s1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh563/brmail/

After market modifications:
• Axle flip (provides several more inches of ground clearance)
• Ladder going to the second bunk bed
• Shelves added to entry closet
• PVC holders for queen bed pullout support arms mounted under bottom bunk
• Solar panel on roof to trickle charge dual batteries
• Add-a-room that turns awning into full outdoor room
• PVC pipe attached to rear bumper for holding black/grey tank drain pipe

Along with the trailer comes a heavy duty Reese anti-sway/load distribution kit

The trailer itself:
• 2005 Outback RSS, 25' long closed up, about 30' opened
• Interior
o Sleeping Arrangements
 Sleeps 8
 Twin bunks up front (bottom bunk tilts up for bike storage)
 Queen slide out in rear
 Sofa slide out on side (converts to bed)
 Dinette (converts to bed)
o Kitchen / Dinette
 3 burner stove with oven and microwave
 Refrigerator / freezer - double door can run off gas or electric
 Dual sink
 Dinette seats four
o Sofa slide out makes for 'living room' space
o AC and Heating
 13,500 BTU central AC and ducted heating
o Bathroom
 Full toilet, sink and shower
o Entertainment
 Radio/CD player with AUX input, 2 interior speakers
 TV antenna with booster and wired for external cable input
* • Exterior*
o Shower
o Cook station (2 burners, sink and cutting board)
o Awning (16' wide)
o Add-a-Room converts awning to room
o Water heater (6 gal) - can run off electricity or gas
o Spare tire and carrier
• Weights
o 6000 GVWR
o 4895 UVW
• Tanks / Power
o Grey - 40 gal
o Black - 40 gal
o Fresh - 50 gal
o Propane - dual tanks (15 gal each)
o Dual batteries


----------

